# Amboyna



## rdabpenman (Oct 2, 2016)

On a Antique Brass Professor.
Finished with 8 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/2%20-%20Antique%20Brass%20with%20Amboyna%20Burl%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/2A%20Custom_1.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/2B%20Custom_1.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/2C%20Custom_1.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/2D%20Custom_1.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 2, 2016)

Excellent work, Les -- though not my taste in kit for natural wood (it works perfectly with your braid blank, the "industrial look").


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm really liking this kit. Don't find many that I like the looks of but I'm about to order some of these. Thanks for showing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

Les, what is WBOM?


----------



## Ray D (Oct 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Les, what is WBOM?


I was thinking the same thing. Very nice finish.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2016)

*W*ater *B*ased *O*il *M*odified - Polyurethane

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 2, 2016)

Most excellent! Started with tremendous piece of wood and it just got better from that point! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 2, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> *W*ater *B*ased *O*il *M*odified - Polyurethane


Thanks Rocky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2016)

If the satin doesn't blow your skirt up, the high gloss certainly will. Tried some on a project I was working on, and I was thoroughly impressed with the results, except... I tried to seal live edge on the project, rushed things, and wound up with a milky appearance in the bark. Had I allowed it to dry longer, or waited until it warmed up to finish it, rather than try to do it in a cold shop with heat lamp applied to dry it; I have little doubt it would have worked beautifully. Finish on the flat sanded work was amazing for a water based product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 3, 2016)

Nicely done sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Les, what is WBOM?



WBOM = Water Based Oil Modified.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Les....I added it to my list...


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 3, 2016)

TAVCPYGT les!


(*T*hat's *A* *V*ery *C*ool *P*en *Y*ou *G*ot *T*here)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

